# Yahoo groups



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

so to get some more info on my new to me Sheldon lathe it was suggested I join yahoo Sheldon groups
I've been trying , they sent me a message saying I was approved by moderator but when I try to see what it's all about , it's all greek to me, it says my email is not recognized. Ied really like to learn what I can about the lathe
If anyone can tell me how to find somthing useful at yahoo ied appreciate it., seems like a strange place
Is Yahoo! Poopoo or what.


----------



## GLCarlson (Jul 22, 2017)

The various Yahoo machining groups are quite helpful. Some generate rather a lot of posts, some are pretty indolent. Members tend to be either real experts, or frank newbies. 

Log in and look around to find something useful. Can't help you with a bad login, or messed up ID. Try the admin.


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 22, 2017)

Derrick,

Don't feel like the ling ranger.  I too, can't post any new threads on that site.  I can post replies to a existing message and that's it.  I ve to go over to the Sheldon II Lathe group to post new messages.

Edit:  If you have a Yahoo login like for mail, you should automatically be logged in. Could be wrong!


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 22, 2017)

Signing up to receive the group emails and to be able to post to the group only requires your email address, and one of the moderators sets you up. To be able to browse the group itself on groups.yahoo.com you must have a Yahoo login and password. Once you have that set up you should be able to get right in.


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

I've never liked Yahoo email . 
They sent me this , still when I try to join group it says email not recognized 
____________________________________________________________________
The moderator of the Sheldonlathe group has approved your request for membership.

Complete your Yahoo! Groups account:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Your email address has been added to the email list of a Yahoo! Group.
To gain access to all of your group's web features (previous messages,
photos, files, calendar, etc.) and easier control of your message
delivery options, we highly recommend that you complete your account
by connecting your email address to Yahoo account. It is easy and free.
Please visit:
https://groups.yahoo.com/convacct?email=58dilane@gmail.com&list=Sheldonlathe
___________________________________________________________________
How can I complete my account when I can't log in or join group ?
Tried sending moderator a msg about this but it didn't recognize my email address.
How do I connect my email address to yahoo account, thought that is what the moderator did ?
Is this how Yahoo gets people to use there email ?
Dose this mean I have to get a yahoo email account to join group ?
Maybe they know I'm a member here and are doing this to spite
Rant over


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

Terry I was thinking my login is my email address, and I did set up a password, I think 
Anyhow I can't complete my account if I can't get in to do it.  Email account not recognized


----------



## jsh (Jul 22, 2017)

I had pretty much the same issues. I hated to do it, but I just gave up. 
Jeff


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 22, 2017)

Derrick,

You're doing something right.  I'm getting notifications from the Sheldon group of your postings.  

You should be able to see the Sheldon group by now I would think.  Unless it takes a day or so.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 22, 2017)

It should be immediate once the moderator has set you up. I am admin of a couple of Yahoo groups and one Google group. If I make a change for a member, the changes are immediate.

Make sure that the email address for the group that you belong to is not being relegated to your trash bin as spam.

To be a member of a group and to be able to send and receive emails to and from that group you DO NOT need to have a Yahoo login. But, if you want to access the archives and other web based content for that group, you do need to set up your Yahoo account and login to that account.

If you think you created a login already, go to:  https://groups.yahoo.com/neo    Try to sign in with the username and password that you believe you set up already.

If you need to create a login, you can do so at the same address.

If you guys need help, PM me and I will be happy to see what I can do. I can actually do it for you faster than I can explain it.


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

Tried just now, email not recognized, 
I didn't really want emails yet , would of liked to get to files and past Sheldon discussions
Didn't see a place for user name , all it wanted is my email address 58dilane@gmail.com 
And a password . Is there a place to create a user name , probably after I join group which I can't do.


----------



## dlane (Jul 23, 2017)

After spending most of the day trying to figure out how yahoo works , I got some emails on my gmail account from the group trying to help, if it didn't recognize my email account how did that happen 
I did get a yahoo mail account and got a little farther , it recognized a yahoo account at least 
But I'm still at a loss on how to find anything useful there. 
So when people discuss things is it all thru email .
I guess I can waste tomorrow trying to get to the files "is it a section" a diferant group ?
That is a strange site, who came up with that , o wait it's called Yahoo! 
I hope when I get it figured out it will be worth all the trouble it was
Ok rant 2 over.


----------



## jocat54 (Jul 23, 2017)

I have been a member of several of the yahoo groups for some time, but don't go there much---I'm to much of a dummy to navigate their system--I get really frustrated trying to figure out how to get around .


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 23, 2017)

Hmmm, maybe my brain is wired differently, as I don't really have any trouble finding my way around there, but different strokes, as they say. Glad to hear that it is working somewhat for you now anyway.  When you first signed up, were you using a gmail address?  I've seen that happen before with gmail addresses, but nobody seems to be able to determine why they are a problem sometimes.

One way that we got around it was to change the settings from individual emails to the once daily digest version. Doing that seemed to help somewhat.


----------



## dlane (Jul 23, 2017)

So from what I gather the conversations are all thru email and you can't see replies from others questions 

Terry I did sign up with my gmail address unfortunately, don't need that going off all day 
I was hoping to see others questions and answers/replies guess it don't work that way

John I feel the same way about navigating yahoo in fact never liked any thing about yahoo


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 23, 2017)

Groups work like the old bulletin boards did years ago, or more accurately, like the old mailing lists from the early days before forum software had been invented. The system is very simple, if you send an email to the group address, the server simply re-sends that email to all of the members of the group. All members get to read what all of the other members post, and it all shows up in your email. In the early days, photos and attachments were automatically stripped from the emails and were not passed on to the membership. As time when on, Yahoo came up with 'groups' that were effectively the same thing as the old mailing lists, only better because they were able to offer a web tool that allows members to go back and read through the archives. Additionally, photos and some attachments like PDFs would get forwarded with the emails and would also get stored in a files area. Anyway, the archives, photos, and files were accessible through Yahoo's groups area of their website.

Groups are still a great way for smaller special interest groups to stay in contact and to share information. For example, I administer a group for family members on my dad's side of the family. There are only about 50 members, but it is a great way to keep up with what other family members are up to without having to go through all of the headaches of operating a forum. Everything gets backed up by Yahoo, and they maintain the servers. Most members log in to make changes to their own accounts when necessary, such as a new email address, etc.  I have very little that I have to do, namely approve new members when they wish to join, and occasionally help somebody with changing their email address or some other small detail. I might spend 30 minutes every six months doing admin work for the group. Pretty painless!


----------



## 4GSR (Jul 23, 2017)

You can manage notifications with each group you are a member of.  Good chance, it is turned off.  This may be the reason for not receiving any notifications or seeing what you may have posted.  I'd have to go do some looking on how to turn that on/off.  From what I remember, it has to be managed from outside the Sheldon Lathe group.


----------



## Terrywerm (Jul 23, 2017)

You can manage your email delivery on Yahoo groups, individually for each group you belong to, but that is about it for notification options. To do so:
1. Log in to Yahoo Groups
2. Select the Sheldon Lathe group on the left side of the screen.
3. Once the group itself is open, there is a menu bar that appears just under the group photo at the top. On the right side of that menu bar is 'Membership'.  Click on it, then select 'Edit Membership'
4. Right next to the word 'Subscription' is a picture of a little pencil, click on it.
5. You will now see a list of four choices for message delivery. Choose the one that you prefer.
.....A. Individual Email (sends you an email whenever someone posts to the group.)
.....B. Daily Digest  (sends you one email per day, with a compiled list of the emails that were handled by the group server that day)
.....C. Special Notices (sends only emails that are specified by the group admin as 'special notices'.)
.....D. No Email. (you receive no emails from the group server, you need to log in to see the latest posts, much like a forum like H-M)
6. Choose the one you want and then click the Save button.


----------

